# Setting up WIFI from local cable broadband.



## chetan.g (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi all,

I am in a situation where I am not able to set up the wifi connection.

I want to set up wifi. The internet source is local cabel wala broadband.

The Router I have is TP LINK TD-W8968

Problem: The local cable wala broadband has a RJ45 cable

The internet is coming through an Ethernet port. (RJ45 cable).

If i directly plug in this cable into my laptop or desktop, i could access internet.

But, Now i have  TP LINK TD-W8968 adsl2+ modem router , is it possible to connect this rj45 cable into modem and use modem purely as wireless router with internet enabled. 

This modem (or router) has LAN1 , LAN 2, LAN3, AND LAN4/WAN PORTS ALSO an ADSL PORT. It has 2 switch WIFI and WPS. 

If it is possible please guide me how to set up the wifi. Please help.

Requesting for your comments .


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 30, 2015)

yes you can, contact your local cable wala for the settings in the router page.


----------



## chetan.g (Mar 30, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> yes you can, contact your local cable wala for the settings in the router page.



Thanks arijit for reply , my local cable person do not have knowledge of setting up the wifi. Also he will outsource for setting up the connection which is charging tooo heavy , therefore only option 4 me is to do it self. 
Please guide  how I can setup the wifi.


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Mar 30, 2015)

chetan.g said:


> Thanks arijit for reply , my local cable person do not have knowledge of setting up the wifi. Also he will outsource for setting up the connection which is charging tooo heavy , therefore only option 4 me is to do it self.
> Please guide  how I can setup the wifi.


Hope the link below helps 
How to use your WiFi ADSL Modem cum router as a Wireless access point only


----------



## chetan.g (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi all, 

I am able to connect to a wifi network. Net is accessible when I put the cable from router to PC , but when I connect my mobile to wifi , no internet connection is there , ie, mobile connect to wifi but no internet is there. so, when i open the default browser of my phone. it doesnt connect to internet.
What should i do?

is there any specific settings i should make for the net access to be made through wifi?

Please help.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes, I believe, your WiFi Router is configured in PPPoE Mode, you need to configure it in Bridge mode.

You login via a Web Page right when you are not connected to the WiFi router?


----------



## chetan.g (Mar 30, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes, I believe, your WiFi Router is configured in PPPoE Mode, you need to configure it in Bridge mode.
> 
> You login via a Web Page right when you are not connected to the WiFi router?



hi, I am connected to wifi router. but when I try to access internet via mobile , its not running. Do I have to configure the router or mobile. Please can you help me in giving step by step instruction of setting up. I am new to this so aint know much


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 30, 2015)

chetan.g said:


> hi, I am connected to wifi router. but when I try to access internet via mobile , its not running. Do I have to configure the router or mobile. Please can you help me in giving step by step instruction of setting up. I am new to this so aint know much



Which cable connection you are using?

- - - Updated - - -

Check How do I install TP-LINK wireless router to work with a Modem (Static IP)? - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## patkim (Mar 31, 2015)

you might also have a situation where the ISP has enabled MAC filtering and is already configured to allow your PC to connect to net. You may need to clone your PC MAC in router settings as now it's router that shall be exposed on to the WAN port. This option is normally available somewhere in router itself. If router successfully makes internet connection, then typically there's an LED (among several others) on router front panel that should glow. Further detailed specs / function shall be there in its manual.
Also choose the correct setup like WiFi Router mode (that would exclude ADSL)


----------



## chetan.g (Mar 31, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Which cable connection you are using?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Check How do I install TP-LINK wireless router to work with a Modem (Static IP)? - Welcome to TP-LINK



Hi, its a local cable wala connection who supplies only a wire at home . It has big RJ 45 connector.

I have followed the link, but it gives idea of setting up wifi with static IP. I have dynamic , so do not have any static ip.

- - - Updated - - -



patkim said:


> you might also have a situation where the ISP has enabled MAC filtering and is already configured to allow your PC to connect to net. You may need to clone your PC MAC in router settings as now it's router that shall be exposed on to the WAN port. This option is normally available somewhere in router itself. If router successfully makes internet connection, then typically there's an LED (among several others) on router front panel that should glow. Further detailed specs / function shall be there in its manual.
> Also choose the correct setup like WiFi Router mode (that would exclude ADSL)



hi thanks for suggestion, I did not get the meaning of "clone your PC MAC in router setting".  I am able to connect my pc through the router, but when I try to connect my mobile to router , the mobile connects (ie it shows the sign of wifi enebled and connected) but no net is available to surf.
Like you said "If router successfully makes internet connection, then typically there's an LED (among several others) on router front panel that should glow" - yes it glows and fliks too , wifi light too glows and flik.

now what should I do ??


----------



## patkim (Mar 31, 2015)

> The internet is coming through an Ethernet port. (RJ45 cable).
> If i directly plug in this cable into my laptop or desktop, i could access internet.



I was referring to above, however  that you have also clarified that you are able to connect your PC to internet thru router, MAC cloning is optional. It's just to give the same MAC address of your PC (that so far was directly on ISP net) to the router as it's going to front end to ISP now. Some ISPs have MAC filtering as one more check to grant net access to prevent unregistered devices from accessing net. Not applicable to devices behind router like PCs / mobiles that hook on to it.

If you have any other device like laptop or any other phone / laptop from friend etc try connecting that wirelessly  and see if it gets the internet. While PC is connected to router LAN, what if you also connect your laptop to router LAN, does it get internet?


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 31, 2015)

Your mobile OS? Give the DNS setting in your mobile as 8.8.8.8


----------



## chetan.g (Mar 31, 2015)

patkim said:


> I was referring to above, however  that you have also clarified that you are able to connect your PC to internet thru router, MAC cloning is optional. It's just to give the same MAC address of your PC (that so far was directly on ISP net) to the router as it's going to front end to ISP now. Some ISPs have MAC filtering as one more check to grant net access to prevent unregistered devices from accessing net. Not applicable to devices behind router like PCs / mobiles that hook on to it.
> 
> If you have any other device like laptop or any other phone / laptop from friend etc try connecting that witlessly  and see if it gets the internet. While PC is connected to router LAN, what if you also connect your laptop to router LAN, does it get internet?



Thanks for suggestion ... ill try tht and give update on same

- - - Updated - - -



arijitsinha said:


> Your mobile OS? Give the DNS setting in your mobile as 8.8.8.8



OS is Android kitkat .... it did not work post giving or changing DNS server .. 

- - - Updated - - -

Hi again,

I have tried the suggested method .. but none worked 

all devices are getting connected to router.. but no internet assess is there .. is I am doing something wrong . or i router needs to be configured !!!


----------



## patkim (Mar 31, 2015)

can you conclude that all devices connected to LAN interface on router are getting net and when wireless connected no net?
 check if there's any firewall setting in router config and if possible disable or set allow all temporarily.

if you are comfortable setting it up again then try factory reset on router.


----------



## chetan.g (Apr 1, 2015)

patkim said:


> can you conclude that all devices connected to LAN interface on router are getting net and when wireless connected no net?
> check if there's any firewall setting in router config and if possible disable or set allow all temporarily.
> 
> if you are comfortable setting it up again then try factory reset on router.



Hi,

can you conclude that all devices connected to LAN interface on router are getting net and when wireless connected no net?- Yes, when the net is connected via router to Desktop lan or laptop, internet assess is there, but , at the same time when I connect my mobile to router's wifi then ...... Mobile is getting connected to router wifi but no internet is assessible .

I have tried both factory reseting the router as well as disabling the firewall .. but in vain. still not able to assess the internet over wifi.


----------



## patkim (Apr 1, 2015)

how about laptop connected to router wirelessly? does it fail to get net?

temporarily disable wifi security and see the outcome.

what mobile model / OS you have


----------



## chetan.g (Apr 1, 2015)

patkim said:


> how about laptop connected to router wirelessly? does it fail to get net?
> 
> temporarily disable wifi security and see the outcome.
> 
> what mobile model / OS you have



Laptop is connected to router wirelessly .. but no internet in laptop, but when I reconnect laptop directly from the wire .. net is assessable . 

Mobile samsung note 2 and os is android kitkat


----------



## patkim (Apr 1, 2015)

how about disabling wifi security momentarily and leaving it open?
set Primary DNS as 8.8.8.8 in router config
run tracert command to say 8.8.8.8 (google dns server) from laptop when on wifi and see where is it stuck

post some screenshots of  router settings pages like network,wifi,advanced setup etc


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2015)

Try hard resetting the router. Worked once for me.


----------



## chetan.g (Apr 10, 2015)

thanks for replying .. I did that too .. but vain .. still no net ... I think may be something configuring in router is required !!!


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2015)

plug in your ISP cable to pcs land post and post the Ip address.
Plug in your isp cable to your router and post the Ip address.
Connect your phone to router and post the Ip address the phone is getting along with subnet mask.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 11, 2015)

assuming you use dialer to connect & not some web page where you enter your login info to connect,in router connection settings select connection type as pppoe & enter your username & password there.before this search for mac cloning option in router settings(usually under network or lan options,refer manual) & set it to your desktop mac address(just google how to see mac address).


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 11, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> assuming you use dialer to connect & not some web page where you enter your login info to connect,in router connection settings select connection type as pppoe & enter your username & password there.before this search for mac cloning option in router settings(usually under network or lan options,refer manual) & set it to your desktop mac address(just google how to see mac address).




```
Laptop is connected to router wirelessly .. but no internet in laptop, but when I reconnect laptop directly from the wire .. net is assessable
```

Like all said , You need to Clone laptop's Ethernet Ports MAC address to your Router

To get ethernet port mac address   open cmd prompt (search > cmd)  type ipconfig /all 

Now you need to type the mac address to router MAc clone page 

*www.tp-link.in/Resources/document/TD-W8968_V1.0_User_Guide.pdf  

---
Also In Router setup /Wan  choose PPOE > type Username and Password given by ISP


----------



## isas123 (May 9, 2015)

Through wire connection ,internet connected by giving username and password?


----------



## sumonpathak (May 9, 2015)

ummm...
i think u need a router with RJ45 inputs? something like this ASUS RT-N10 EZ N Wireless Router - Asus : Flipkart.com

just put the settings u got from cable guy in the router setup menu and you will be done.


----------

